# Site General > General Herp >  what's this pink think coming out of my snake?

## nashveg

I'm pretty sure it's not poop.  There's sort of this pink bubblish thing that is coming out my snake's anus.  It's been there for days.  She kind of squeezed it out when we picked her up to give her bath, but it's not going away.

----------


## 771subliminal

> I'm pretty sure it's not poop.  There's sort of this pink bubblish thing that is coming out my snake's anus.  It's been there for days.  She kind of squeezed it out when we picked her up to give her bath, but it's not going away.


can you post some pics? even crappy ones will be better than none

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Sounds like she prolapsed.

----------


## 771subliminal

> Sounds like she prolapsed.


your right now that i think about it, my mind went way off i started thinking of when my dog ate the pink ham netting and it got stuck comming out

----------


## Vypyrz

Are you positive it is a female?. Either way, I agree, it sounds like a prolapse. Probably the best thing to do is put moist paper towel down for substrate to keep the prolapse from drying out until you can get your snake to a vet to have it reset, or maybe someone with experience will get on and be able to tell you how to do it. Personally, I have not had to deal with this yet... Good luck...


Rob

I just found a thread with pics and a possible solution to the problem, but you need to post some pics, if you can so some of the people with experience can tell if it actually is a prolapse...

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ight=Hemipenes

----------


## nashveg

That's it- those pictures on the other thread closely resemble what one of my snake's is doing.  I'm going to go and put it in the tub for now, but it's been out of water now and in aspen for a couple of days since it showed itself, so I think an attempt to hydrate it is probably in vain.

btw- come to think of it, I don't know for sure if it's a female.  I'll check.

----------


## cinderbird

you really should take your animal to an experienced herp vet as soon as possible.

----------


## Southernshooter

If you are unsure about doing it yourself, Don't try it. Take it to a vet, If you are confident you can do it, The link above will help you

----------


## nashveg

Well, it's already been about 3-4 days since it happened- and today we got 22" of snow, so I think the best case scenario is for me to get it to a vet on Monday.  I just did a google search and found a few in my area.

I let the snake soak for a couple of hours tonight.  I think it cleaned it out pretty good, but it's still not looking so great.  Snake was the most lethargic I've ever seen it when I picked it up.  I hope it's not too late.  I might have to try and procedure myself.  Whattya think?

----------


## BPdude911

Kinda risky abot doing it yourself. Keep a close eye on the critter until Monday. Good luck.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Sugar paste applied to the area and then wraped up with a bandage will help shrink it down and will slowly retract.

Keep the area moist from drying out.

----------


## muddoc

Just my two cents, but if it has been 3 to 4 days, and you have not been babying the affected area, it is most likely past the point of no return.  I don't know (without pics) what is exactly prolapsed, but if it has been allowed to dry out for any length of time, the damage may already be done.  If that is the case, a vet trip is definitely in order, as they may need to remove the protruding organ, if possible, to allow the vent to close again.

Good luck, and I think a vet visit is a must at this point.

----------


## BPelizabeth

:Surprised: 

Wow!  I am sorry this is happening to you and your snake.  I hope that it is NOT too late.  

With all of that being said......I have to add.....I love this website!!  I learn so much.  Thx everyone!!

----------

